# Young children tilting ?



## Cwazywabbit (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm trying to work out why this is happening . Either My 10 year old is too small for the craft and cannot manage the balance or he's moving in the craft without realising it. I've sat in the yak myself and no problem. I also think this is why he tipped over. HELP!!!
I'm also trying to teach him not to put the paddle so far into the water because when he gets off balance he tends to lean on the only thing he thinks is going to stop him 'the paddle' he still hasnt figured out there's no hard surface there.

How do I teach him ? would it help to put padding around the seating area? Have I placed the seat in the kayak the wrong way? 
I'll get some pics to explain what i'm talking about .


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

He might be too light. Sometimes a kayak isn't stable if there isn't enough weight in it which is why you don't have a problem but your son does. The manufacturer should have a minimum and maximum weights listed. You might need a couple of weights in the yak.


----------



## Cwazywabbit (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you for responding Flump
I can't find any info on the weights, but i was thinking what if I put water in the hull, but will this fix the weight problem or make the kayak unstable? Otherwise I could hang lead diving weights inside the seating area. Or maybe fit them inside the seat itself.

Here's a pic to show you what i mean . he's in the yellow yak, i think you can see the slight tilt as opposed the the red one.


----------



## surfingyaker (Jun 18, 2008)

I would go with weights over water. As the water will move, and once it gets a rhythm to it it rocks the boat, it make it will make it flip or atleast rock really bad.

Lochy


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I recon just keep him at it and he will learn to paddle without tipping. Practise makes perfect. It's just a balance thing. They enjoy getting wet at that age are you sure he is not doing it on purpose?


----------



## Cwazywabbit (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah thanks guys I think I'll go with the weights. They can be velcroed into the sides and we'll see how that goes.

I know what you mean rawprawn and no doubt I'm sure it will be the summer sport but at the moment he's still a bit tentative. So I'm trying to make him "feel" safe.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ5IHu0AADVfgAAQUIeAAiggFCo/7/+wMAELFCp5T0m1GgABoNNGmgieo0yaRNPRMmQaDCAaCNJqn4JNT9J6U9JoHonqJKwGLAXMHgiGaGimhz4cpGhSSewzJYOXc16TBAUOglUGqOFjanmk0S0FOb3N2Rgd7rCyrpg+suHtl6gujhvuHvd1WdS2V/CJtrkjPGbt4cGPBm2sEM1wqC7Ww+FBEyxJCFIDxKEduOxpKInzqdLqtaFJj00qAhIBeBEXk1+S+ofddA0cx0UXlj96PdHZcldSQ1MMsiExcy1dfbIt1KQUrhzkvGD4P5Kc4mIglEQh4UChaBZtcSHdtX6M4TP882zyM0FZJ2dJUOJD0PKlqmFeLIrAiRD6qMJAQ5R6D2usWGZ8uIJWhKBX+t/i7kinChIByQPdoA==


----------



## Cwazywabbit (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool, thanks mate, much appreciated


----------

